# How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and Nav input in motion !



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

The one thing that bothered me most on my RER radio was the fact that you cannot enter an address in the GPS while in motion ! Although I do not recommend the driver doing it, I don't see why a front passenger couldn't do it.
There are 2 companies out there that offer a product to correct that, and more.
Coastaletech's Lockpick 2.0 (www.coastaletech.com)
NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS (www.navtv.com)
I chose the AllGIG USB over the Lockpick for a few reasons:
* It's firmware is USB upgradable (Lockpick 2.0 is not user upgradable)
* The options are selected with a computer via supplied USB cable (manual with dip switches on Lockpick)
* They are local to me, and I was able to pick up the unit directly from them. I also met the owner (didn't know he was the owner till later when I got his card, real cool down to earth guy) and he showed me around the place, what I liked most about the place is the "family" atmosphere for their employees, no BS involved.
Anyway, so I went in, got my AllGIG-USB HS (high speed CAN Bus) and drove home to install it. The whole install from start (walking into my garage) to finish (walking back into the house) took me less than 10 minutes, and I must have spend 2-3 minutes looking for a flashlight (which I ended up not using) and I was taking a few pics (which are not the best I know, point and shoot







).
Anyway, enough with the talking, here is the How To:
Here is the box the unit comes in, nice and simple:

A shot of the unit itself, notice how small it is:

And a shot of the plug and play adapter:

Here is the radio you will be working with, mine is an RER, Touchscreen Navigation:


What you need to do is remove the radio surrounding trim, it is quite easy, only 4 metal tbs are holding it in, you can start from the bottom (as shown) or from the top:

Get it loose all around and pull it off:

Here it is with the trim off, easy wasn't it ?

Here is a shot of the back of the trim so that you can see the 4 locking tabs, one on each side and two on the top:

Now, if you look on each side of the radio, you will see 2 screws (4 total):


Take those screws out and pull the radio out (it's a tight fit, don't be afraid of pulling it):

On the back of the radio, there are 6 connectors. The one that we need to look for is the gray one on the far left (driver's side):

Unplug it from the radio (little locking tab on the bottom of the plug) and plug that into the female end of the plug and play adapter (notice I disconnected all 6 plugs, it was to make it easier to take pics and not have to hold the radio, but all you need to remove is the gray plug):

Then plug the male end of the plug and play adapter into the radio (where you just took the plug out from), and plug the smaller white plug of the plug and play adapter into the NAVTV AllGIG-USB HS unit:

And then tuck the unit just under the metal frame that supports the radio, it fits in there perfectly with room to spare:

Then slide the radio back in, re-install the 4 screws (do not overtighten them) and clip the surrounding trim back on ... that's it ! It's in !
And now enjoy the movie in motion, address input in motion, turn the camera screen on even when driving forward (great to check out what you are towing, or the cop behind you, or even that hot chick in the car behind you at the light lol)
You can also add a second camera (baby camera, front bumper camera to help when parking nose first, or if you are super rich, buy a FLIR night vision camera), and if you don't have VES (RSE) then you can add a DVD and 2 AUX (with optional A/V cable) !!!
This How To is for informational purpose only, install this at your own risk, I am not responsible for any damage or anything that occurs when you are doing this install, blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (71sbeetle)*

Verrrrry Niiiiiiice, verrrrrry niiiiiiice........
Can't wait to see the step-by-step install in person.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (jsmyle1%...)*

Great pics! and thank you.... I will be doing my install tonight! We pick up our Routan today finally!!! Like you, I could have driven to port twice to pick it up myself in the time it took to get here.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (GTI-2007)*

I just installed one in jsmyle1%...'s car today, we timed the install from when I entered the car to until I got back out, it took me 3 minutes and 15 seconds !


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (71sbeetle)*

so does that add navigation to your radio? or just bypass the safety features? I have the same looking radio just no navigation


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (2008cc)*

no, it does not add navigation, here is what it does:
Enables video in motion.
Enables navigation entry in motion.
Enables VES display in motion.
The following features are available with the purchase of optional components: Enables Bluetooth and voice recognition on RER radios. (Requires microphone assembly, sold separately)
Enables automatic backup camera input when in reverse. (Requires GIGCam or AV harness + Camera)
Enables VES Emulation mode for auxiliary audio/video input. (Requires AV harness)
Enables a full-time video input for a front or rear camera or FLIR night-vision system. (Requires AV harness & optionally, a video switch for a second camera)
Enables a video output to display built-in DVD image on aftermarket monitor(s). (Requires AV harness)
Enables an external navigation display input for international use. (Requires AV harness)
Installation Manual
http://www.navtv.com/userfiles...B.pdf


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (71sbeetle)*

Did mine tonight, what a simple procedure. I had it done in less than 5 minutes! The hardest part was tucking the box away behind the dash.
works like a charm, well worth the money for the NAV in motion feature alone which is why I really bought it.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (GTI-2007)*

both of the installs I did the box slid right under that support bar.
but same here, that's the #1 reason for me too, nav in motion.
and I am also thinking about adding a baby cam too.
I also have to take the factory rear cam and bring it over to NAVTV, we're going to look for a direct fit replacement that creates a better image.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (71sbeetle)*

If you find a better reverse cam image I'd love to know. I find the image very fuzzy. There was another post about there being an adjustment hole under the lens bezel, which I can see, but I have not tried that yet. I'm also looking at putting in the baby cam as well.
I put the box just off to the side near the glovebox area, and I wrapped it in a little packing foam to avoid plastic on plastic noises or vibrations. Seems to work great!


_Modified by GTI-2007 at 10:45 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (GTI-2007)*

How much dows that thing cost?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (Badge56)*

I got mine on eBay for $199 USD with free shipping.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (GTI-2007)*

I have not seen any NATV's on eBay, just Lockpick - is that what you mean?
NATV is $289 versus $189 for Lockpick (eBay). Paying the extra $100 for NATV's unit gives you future programmability via the USB (and gives you a graphical user interface on a PC via a USB connection - versus selecting dipswitches on the Lockpick). 
The MyGig functions are likely not going to change significantly for a few years so the requirement for modifications will likely be remote. An extra program/version upgrade in the future is likely going to cost something. Considering this, and considering both units provide almost identical features, it seems the $189 lockpick may be a better value?


_Modified by Whataguy at 12:59 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (Whataguy)*

Sorry for the confusion. I installed a Lockpick 2.0 TVandNAV2GO which I purchsed off of eBay for $199 shipping included. Delivery next day, and simple installation that took less than 5 minutes. Best $199 ever! Unlocking the NAV in motion alone was worth it. 


_Modified by GTI-2007 at 4:57 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (GTI-2007)*

Maybe the lockpick 2.0 case a is a little bigger than NAVTV's which is why you couldn't fit it where I fit mine ?
What scare me the most about Lockpick was customer service, even as a potential buyer they didn't help me out ...
Anyway, yes the AllGIG is listed at $289, I got mine for less thru them because I bought a few units at once for a few local Routan owners, so if you guys did a group buy you could save on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.navtv.com/product/9...uct=1


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How To: NAVTV's AllGIG-USB HS Install in a 2009 Routan - Video and N ... (71sbeetle)*

Hard to tell, judging by the units they are similar in size. However, I did wrap the lockpick in a foam packing which did add size. I just didn't want any annoying vibration noises coming from under the dash. I didn't buy my lockpick from Coastaltech direct, I bought it from a dealer on eBay who actually answered all my questions within an hour, and were very quick to ship and email me the instructions once purchased. I don't think you can go wrong with either unit. I did like the fact that you could upgrade the NAVTV unit via USB, but given my propencity to change cars every few years, I'll likely trade the Routan in 3 years once the kiddos get older and we can get into a 7 passenger next gen Touareg. Mind you I have to say, not being a van guy, this van rocks!


----------



## kitsVA (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## GSKI006 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (kitsVA)*

I just purchased a 2009 Routan. It is an SE with RSE. I didn't realize that you could get NAV TV with this system. My system does not have the Navigation feature though. Can you still install this unit in my van to get SAT TV? I imagine you will have to get the antenna and so forth, but will my VES accept this upgrade to get TV?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (GSKI006)*

NAV TV is the brand. This unit allows you to enter addresses in the navigation while in motion, it also allows you a few other things like video in motion, enable rear view camera while going forward (to check on a trailer for example), etc ...


----------



## GSKI006 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Does it also allow you to watch television. In the multimedia manual it says that you can watch Television with TV Siris Backseat TV, if so equipped. I am assuming that feature is available with the NAV package as I don't have that and I don't have the backseat TV option on my display.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (GSKI006)*

yes it will let you add monitors, and you would need a sat tv receiver and antenna too


----------



## GSKI006 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Thanks, I will look at what the satalite reciever and antenna would be $$.


----------



## ramjm_2000 (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone try the new v3.0 on the routan?


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I did, works like a charm!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

v3.0 of what ?


----------



## quattro1.8t03 (Sep 22, 2010)

*New units?*

Hello, 
Has anyone tried this with a 2010 model? 
I already have the bluetooth with the stock nav unit, this won't change the stock settings other than allowing the in motion up grade will it? 
Thanks for the help. 
-Q.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

quattro1.8t03 said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone tried this with a 2010 model?
> I already have the bluetooth with the stock nav unit, this won't change the stock settings other than allowing the in motion up grade will it?
> Thanks for the help.
> -Q.


I had that question. Reading the setup .pdf made it unclear. For instance, it defaults uconnect to "off" and requires a mic be installed if you turn it on. However, I assume that is if you don't have uconnect to start with.

I thought how much can FLIR be...then I found the pricing on NAV TV. Yikes.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*Which ALLGIG? USB or XG*

Anyone know which one is best for my RER version (2010 SEL Nav radio).

http://navtv.com/search.php?phrase=mygig

Options:
ALLGIG-USB-HS , AllGIG_XG-HS or AllGIG_XG-FT

Separate question - the new mygig allows for Bluetooth streaming - any chance this unit will allow that in the future? Perhaps Lockpick is trying to offer - either way, that would rock.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

There is also the LockPick from Coastal tech

http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm

And this one if your a super iPhone user. Gives you more interface than any other out there

http://www.coastaletech.com/CHR550.htm

Coastaltech's website seems to answer more of your questions. I'll eventually be getting the lockpick to add to ours.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

58kafer said:


> There is also the LockPick from Coastal tech
> 
> http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm
> 
> ...


Wife would love the iPod compatibility. We've had ours for less than a week and I was curious tonight if I could bluetooth stream music from her iPod to the stock RER. No go, I guess.


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

There's always the option (potentially) of swapping the RER for the latest stock one from a 2011 that will allow BT streaming. The lockpick will still be needed for destination entry and backup camera while in motion.


----------



## jonc77 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got the lockpick and installed it tonight. It was very easy to hook it up to allow video in motion and nav in motion. However, to allow the viewing of the backup camera anytime it states: "If you would like to enable ful control and viewing of you FACTORY REAR VIEW CAMERA while in drive or other gears, the included REVERSE CAMERA POWER output wire must be connected as the power source for your camera."

Has anyone done this or seen instructions (more than the documentation that comes w/ the lockpick) or a video on how to hook this power wire up to the factory camera?

Thanks for any information you can provide!
jc


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Lockpick v4 is out and $199 on ebay. It has USB updates available, so Lockpick seems like the winner. 

I'll probably get the CHR550 LOCKPICK to use my iPhone.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Chedman13 said:


> Lockpick v4 is out and $199 on ebay. It has USB updates available, so Lockpick seems like the winner.
> 
> I'll probably get the CHR550 LOCKPICK to use my iPhone.


The CHR550 is on the internet for as low as $242 now (Google it, not sure about the vendor that has it for $242) , so I'd definitely get the CHR550. The extra features are worth it. $289 at Amazon.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I'm seeing reviews of some issues with eBay or online sellers. I might just spend the extra $$ and buy direct not to worry about anything.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

In case anyone is getting a fuzzy picture on any screen, it's because you have an old harness and need a new re-designed one from Costaletech. 

It happens on the rear two screens. I'd buy new, direct to be safe again.


----------



## Rok3479 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I have the lock pick and it went dead on me after about 4 months of use. Need to send it back to get repaired, but wondering if anyone has a wiring diagram for our nav/radio so I can just hardwire it instead since I didn't use any of the features the lock pick provides other than watching the video while n motion and entering addresses on the go. I believe just the speed wire needs to be grounded, but I could be wrong.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever figured out if there is a cheap and easy hack to allow you to input addresses on the go in the navigation system? I'm not sure it's worth $200-$300 for one of the aftermarket systems, since the address-on-the-go is literally the only feature those systems offer that I'm likely to use.

The navigation system in general has been one of the biggest disappointments on our 2012 Routan. My Android phone is 100x easier to use. We got the nav mostly because we couldn't find a Routan in the color combination my wife liked without it, but we also thought it would be nice to have it built-in. But after a week of frustratation, I'm about ready to just go back to just using my phone.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, on our SEL I can use the voice command to enter a destination while driving, no need to type.

Here's a post on it:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-In-Motion&p=78173527&viewfull=1#post78173527


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. We tried using the voice command system but found it cumbersome. It's especially poorly suited to inputting destinations other than street addresses. On my Android phone, I can press one button and say, "Navigate to . . . " followed by a street address or the name of a place (e.g., "McDonald's") and it will then start navigating to that address or the nearest place that matches what I said. It does so intelligently, with no need to go through a multi-step process of saying the state, city, street, waiting for beeps, etc. If I tell my phone to navigate me to 123 Main Street, it assumes I mean the 123 Main Street that is closest to where I am. It doesn't ask me for the city and state. The nav interface on the Routan just seems so dated by comparison.

Otherwise, we're very much enjoying the car. In retrospect, though, I wish we could have found one without nav and saved some money.


----------

